# Andando por LIMA!



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

buenas tomas Kametza....me gusto la de las maquetas.....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buena entrega Markinho!!! la verdad que a este museo da ganas de volver a visitarlo, verè si me doy una escapada ya que estoy de vagacionex, las maquetas y el plano del Cusco estan interesantes, espero con ansias la parte Colonial y Republicana.
Salu2!! :colgate:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahora la *Colonia *










Lima Colonial










La portada de la muralla de Lima que se ubicaba al lado de la Casa de Pizarro (ayúdenme con el nombre pq me acabo de olvidar y no ando seguro si es la Portada de las Maravillas..! creo que esta se ubicaba más bien en Barrios Altos)










Un escudo..










Algunos objetos y utensilios




























Vestuario 























































La religión



















Au! 










Las luchas por la Independencia



























​


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Y la República..!










Piérola










Inauguración de la Plaza Manco Capac










Construcción del Hotel Bolívar










1879










Un billete de la época










Y otros paneles con historia republicana (casi todo CRISIS.. CRISIS..! Golpes de Estado, dictaduras, guerra civil, etc.)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sensacional, las maquetas de La Plaza Mayor y El Arco del Puente estupendas ... apesar de las impresiciones de escala, las pinturas de la Escuela Cusqueña tambien, quizá no por la carencia de las proporciones, si no por que documentan, costumbres, vestimentas, tanto de la Elite Incaica e Hispana como las nuevas concepciones y transformación de la cosmovisión andina (Los Arcángeles Arcabuceros, etc). Excelente Actualización Markinho :colgate: Salu2!!!

PD: Utilizaré la foto de la inauguración de la Plaza Manco Cápac para el thread de escultura en el periodo del Centenario de la Independencia, con tu permiso claro esta.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lindas las Maquetas!!!  que lindas!!! gracias Kametza por las fotitos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Lindas las Maquetas!!!  que lindas!!! gracias Kametza por las fotitos


Gracias Luz.!



Inkandrew9 said:


> PD: Utilizaré la foto de la inauguración de la Plaza Manco Cápac para el thread de escultura en el periodo del Centenario de la Independencia, con tu permiso claro esta.


Yap! Normal, de hecho tengo muchas más fotos de esculturas.. si quieres te las paso por PM!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Algunas del Museo..!

Jardines interiores




























Jardín de la Quinta de los Libertadores




































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, al parecer hubo una actividad en el Museo, esa escalerita se ve bakan. Y bueno acepto tu ofrecimiento x pm coordinamos.  Salu2 Markinho!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué chéveres las últimas fotos Marcos! De hecho voy a tener que darme una vuelta por el museo en Julio.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cheveres las fotos !

Me gusta la del billete. Yo tengo ese billete en mi colección y tiene un orificio de bala, de la época...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Kame-kun, este museo ya lo visité, pero igual tus fotos están muy bien. Ya sabes que todo lo colonial me fascina, y pues la indumentaria es muy interesante. Pero esos muñequitos con la ropa, se me hacen tan ridículos, deberían tenerlos en tamaño natural... hno:

¡Saludosssss!!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*AAAAjá esa peineta la conozco:lol: de doña Manuelita Sáenz:nuts:. Están muy interesantes como siempre tus fotos. Este museo lo tienen muy bien organizado. Kametza, ayer me acordé de tí, y le tomé una foto a unos perritos como te gustan, uno blanco y el otro negro, WHISKY BLACK & WHITE como el whisky.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Yo tengo ese billete en mi colección y tiene un orificio de bala, de la época...


=O! No sabía que coleccionabas eso! Deberías poner algunas fotos d tu coleccion =P



Canelita said:


> Pero esos muñequitos con la ropa, se me hacen tan ridículos, deberían tenerlos en tamaño natural... hno:


JEJEJEJ Si pues! Se ven raros! En tamaño natural sería mucho más chévere! (=



Lia_01 said:


> *Kametza, ayer me acordé de tí, y le tomé una foto a unos perritos como te gustan, uno blanco y el otro negro, WHISKY BLACK & WHITE como el whisky.*


Siiii, ya la vi en tu thread xD! Gracias por la foto !


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Algunas de El Olivar


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Definitivamente El Olivar es uno de los espacios verdes más bonitos de Lima. Se ve tan tranquilo a pesar de estar situado en pleno San Isidro. Ojalá se puedan conservar las hermosas casas que aún quedan por ahí.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pondré varias fotos que tomé tiempo atrás y se quedaron sin ser posteadas..!

La Muralla






















































Restauración de la Casa de las 13 Puertas


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

se nota q conoces bien el centro historico markos!!!
ese conjunto habitacional no se ven mal (amarillo..tipo lima),, la parte posterior moderna y el frontis con arcos..muy original.
te fue facil entrar a las casas en restauracion?? o tienes tus influencias??


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Me encanta el Centro  Siempre trato de buscar un tiempo para perderme por ahí con mi cámara.

No fue difícil entrar, solo que no saqué muchas fotos, los obreros fueron bastante amables, fácil podría haber tomado más fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos Markinho  .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Bravazo el edificio, qué funciona dentro?





kaMetZa said:


> Hay gente aún viviendo en pequeños departamentos, y también muchos estudios de abogados y centros de conciliación.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

BACAN! por dentro, bonito desde el techo.


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^A mi opinion, uno de mis construcciones favoritas de Lima, aunque esta mejor por fuera que por dentro.............


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Que interesante nunca imagine que se podria entrar al edificio Rimac, necesita una mejora urgente por dentro. por fuera es bellisimo. Buenas fotos y gracias por la primicia.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos Marcos! 

Tú ASUMES que fue una madera vieja lo que te jaló...pero uno nunca sabe...:S:S


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

J Block said:


> Bravazas las fotos Marcos!
> 
> Tú ASUMES que fue una madera vieja lo que te jaló...pero uno nunca sabe...:S:S


Jajajajaja bueno sí, tienes razón. En realidad no creo en esas cosas, pero asumí que topé con una madera aunque en realidad si sentí como que algo 'me jalaba' jaja incluso me agaché para ver/tocar si había algún clavo o una astilla que se hubiese enredado en mi jean pero nada! :shifty:

En sí, el edificio está perfecto para una película de terror! Hay partes muy oscuras, con muchas puertas cerradas, y todo desgastado.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Pasu machu, siempre me llamo la atencion ese edifcio,, tiene una fachada monumental e imponente,,, solo le falta que le pasen trapo o un plumero por afuera porque esta llena de polvo y hollin,, por adentro hay cosas rescatables a pesar del olvido...
Buen ojo Kametza ...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


>


:doh:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos! Chevere el edificio!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> :doh:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

San Miguel






































































































































​


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Con tus fotos acabo de recordar una caminata larga que hice por esa parte de Sn Miguel, una tarde de julio pasado ... no muy buenos recuerdos ... pero a pesar de ello el entorno ayudò a distraerme, algunas construcciones me gustan mucho. Salu2 n.n !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bravazas las fotos Marcos Toada!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Lennon vive! :lol:

Pobre heladero, con el frio de ese día debe haberse sentido más perdido que Tongo en Astrid&Gastón.

Buenas fotos!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Como le tomas foto a los perros en plena acción. :lol:

Buenas fotos!!

No conozco la zona, pero se ve bien. Aunque San Miguel y Magdalena deben mejorar sus parques cerca al acantilado para que estén al nivel des resto de distritos costeros.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ bueno, antes estaba peor.. estaba algo bastante abandonado hno:

hace tiempo que no paso por esta zona.. gracias por las fotos Marks!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

y este pata ha sido contratado por la municipalidad pa sostener la baranda o q ?? :lol:










como siempre bacanes tus recorridos,,,me gusta una q otra casona,pienso q se puede dar un tratamiento mejor a los parques. y acantilados. ah! ya imagino el olor a brisa marina tb
y con respecto a john lennon..sin comentarios
gracias por tus fotos........
pd; dale privacidad a los perritos pues!! jaja


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas fotos, los parques se ven mucho mejor mantenidos que antes.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...la verdad hace mucho no pasaba por ahi que bien se ve el distrito


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!! esos perros malcriados


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Bonito  Eso sí, los mototaxis la malogran un poco.


Pero sin ellos mucha gente, especialmente adultos mayores, caminarían mucho.



darioperu said:


> ^^La mayoria son gente de Provincia que viene a Lima y encuentra trabajo en esas motos tercer mundistas al que haces referencia. *Exterminar las motos no es la solución del problema, el problema de fondo es otro...*


Sí pues..!



Vane de Rosas said:


> Esta foto es muy bonita!


Gracias !



carlos07 said:


> .. como decia mi abuela que Dios la tenga,,,nos gusta la calle...:lol:


Y comer! Los peruanos comemos bien y rico !



Limeñito said:


> Ese Salvador Heresi es un verdadero fan enamorado.


Jajajaja sí, todos los años le hace un homenaje en diciembre.



Imanol said:


> Buenas fotos Marcos Toada!! :lol:


Tú también :sleepy:



Trujillo_Rocks said:


> :lol: O lo cerramos de una vez el temita...
> jajaja mentira... si esta buenisimo





Inkandrew9 said:


> Ya buehh dejando de lado el off topic. Hay mas fotos????


:tongue:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Los Olivos















































































































































​


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

kaMetZa said:


> Pero sin ellos mucha gente, especialmente adultos mayores, caminarían mucho.


Tienes.. aunque aún así no me convencen mucho, pero bueeeno.

Los Olivos no se ve nada nada mal!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Los olivos se ve bien, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Los Olivos sale tal como lo esperaba; se ve mucho movimiento comercial; ¿cómo se llama esa avenida llena de árboles en su berma central?
Y ese alto edificio es todo un icono olivense (oliveño??? bueno, no sé cuál es el gentilicio)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esa Av. creo que se llama, Antùnez de Mayolo ... por ahi vive mi tìo. :colgate: frente al Plaza Vea.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Los Olivos!! en todo el distrito nunca vi ningun árbol de olivos como para que lleve ese nombre. Es un distrito pujante.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

darioperu said:


> Los Olivos!! en todo el distrito nunca vi ningun árbol de olivos como para que lleve ese nombre. Es un distrito pujante.


De hecho, no hay olivos en ese distrito, y la explicación acerca del nombre la acabo de pegar aquí, la he sacado de la página web de la municipalidad:




"...El siguiente paso, fue bautizar al nuevo distrito con un nombre que sustentara las gestiones ante los Poderes del Estado. Entrevistados Rolando Ramos y Eufronio Avendaño, relataron que la decisión se tomó en 1977, en medio de un intenso debate entre los delegados del Comité quienes presentaron propuestas como Rosa de América, Las Palmeras, Sol de Oro, Parque Naranjal, Covida y otros tantos. 

Como una alternativa final al tenso debate, el Sr. Víctor Morillo, Fiscal del Comité, propuso el nombre Los Olivos, el cual fue apoyado por el Sr. Eufronio Avendaño y el Sr. Ramos Anicama; *argumentando que Los Olivos hace referencia a los triunfadores en la época de los griegos y romanos, el ingreso de Jesús con sus discípulos a la ciudad de Jerusalén, así como a la esperanza y compromiso de una vida nueva, tal como lo revela la odisea vivida por Noe y su familia en el diluvio universal. *

El consenso fue inevitable y al someterse a votación, los delegados coincidieron en que *Los Olivos era el nombre perfecto para el nuevo distrito, pues estos árboles representan el “triunfo y anhelo de los vencedores*"."



Ah, gracias Andrés por darme el nombre de la avenida. Segú he visto enmapas, Los Olivos es casi llano en su totalidad y está cruzado por avenidas amplias.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Luego posteo más fotos..!



roberto_vp said:


> Los Olivos no se ve nada nada mal!


Buee, en un distrito B/C/D, algunas partes pueden parecer San Miguel y otras pues zonas descuidadas, sin veredas o avenidas pavimentadas, aunque creo que quedan ya pocas, en sí el alcalde se ha preocupado por pavimentar todo, ya sea con recursos propios o apelando al gobierno con el programa Apec o de mejoramiento de barrios.



Limeñito said:


> Los Olivos sale tal como lo esperaba; se ve mucho movimiento comercial; ¿cómo se llama esa avenida llena de árboles en su berma central?
> Y ese alto edificio es todo un icono olivense (oliveño??? bueno, no sé cuál es el gentilicio)


Buee Andrés ya te dije, es la Antúnez de Mayolo una de las más comerciales, llegando a la municipalidad se transforma en av. Las Palmeras.

Olivense creo que es el gentilicio.



darioperu said:


> Los Olivos!! en todo el distrito nunca vi ningun árbol de olivos como para que lleve ese nombre. Es un distrito pujante.


Jejeje no no hay, Limeñito ya posteó la explicación.



Limeñito said:


> Según he visto enmapas, Los Olivos es casi llano en su totalidad y está cruzado por avenidas amplias.


Pues sí, es bastante plano, excepto por uno que otro cerro, y está totalmente urbanizado, así que no hay grandes espacios disponibles para grandes proyectos comerciales o inmobiliarios por ejm, de ahí que todo ese desarrollo se de en Independencia por ejm.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

gracias por la explicaciòn:nuts:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Los Olivos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos! Este distrito se pone mucho mejor...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas fotos! Los Olivos es un distrito bastante progresista.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow!! sinceramente nunca habia ido a Los Olivos y la verdad pense que era un distrito muy pobre y parecia una invasion pero grande, al verlo la verdad me alegra mucho y veo que el distrito progresa rapido.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

buenas fotos de Los Olivos!.. ya sabes.. mi tio a la rerererere-elección jajaja! :lol:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Kametsa, gracias pormostrarnos Los Olivos, no lo conocia, se ve harto movimiento por esos lares


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustaron las fotos, HSBC en Los Olivos, que bien!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh Invasiòn EMO??? ...noooo!!!! ... XD Buehhh, ya dejando la broma, buenas fotos Markooos


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh mi distrito!..a mejorado mucho gracias al alcalde Castillo, hay ciertos detalles que mejorar pero puedo decir que esta mucho mejor que hace 5 años; pistas nuevas bien señalizadas, áreas verdes, mayor seguridad, mejor sistema de recolección de basura con unidades nuevas , etc. El edificio de la municipalidad y el parquecito le da bastante vida al distrito, desde ahí se puede ir caminando al megaplaza , esta cerca.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Y me alegro que hayas mostrado estas fotos de Los Olivos, Marcos...sobretodo para aquellos foristas extranjeros que dicen que sólo mostramos fotos de la "Lima irreal". 

:lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

como ha mejorado los olivos.....
la percibo como una metropoli..q se desarrolla al norte de lima ,junto con otros distritos del cono norte...
como si fuese otra ciudad por q ..no depende para nada del resto de lima...sus propios espacios culturales, sus malls, su zona financiera y comercial, institutos ..universidad ( la uni)..estadio?
solamente le faltaria un aeropuerto..pero en este caso ,,esta zona esta mas cerca al jorge chavez(q el resto de la lima "irreal" jaja)...en fin , tiene todo lo de una gran ciudad ...nada q ver con una invasion


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

no había visto este thread.... se ve más o miqui los olivos........

Buenas fotos Marcos ^^ kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ojalá siga se ordene todo el distrito de Los Olivos, el Parque Zonal Yahuar Huaca crreo se llama, deberían abrirlo al estilo parque de la exposición.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Creo que el foro eliminó/borró mi anterior respuesta.



eduardo90 said:


> Wow!! sinceramente nunca habia ido a Los Olivos y la verdad pense *que era un distrito muy pobre y parecia una invasion pero grande*, al verlo la verdad me alegra mucho y veo que el distrito progresa rapido.


Jajaja nunca tanto! Tiene sus partes también pues, aunque el distrito en sí está bastante urbanizado.



dra.naths said:


> buenas fotos de Los Olivos!.. ya sabes.. mi tio a la rerererere-elección jajaja! :lol:


Fácil ah! 



W!CKED said:


> Me gustaron las fotos, HSBC en Los Olivos, que bien!


De hecho creo que fue una de las primeras agencias en Lima.



Marvey21 said:


> Oh mi distrito!..a mejorado mucho gracias al alcalde Castillo, hay ciertos detalles que mejorar pero puedo decir que esta mucho mejor que hace 5 años; pistas nuevas bien señalizadas, áreas verdes, mayor seguridad, mejor sistema de recolección de basura con unidades nuevas , etc. El edificio de la municipalidad y el parquecito le da bastante vida al distrito, desde ahí se puede ir caminando al megaplaza , esta cerca.


Sí, igual aún hay muchas cosas por hacer sobretodo en mejora del mobiliario urbano.



J Block said:


> Y me alegro que hayas mostrado estas fotos de Los Olivos, Marcos...sobretodo para aquellos foristas extranjeros que dicen que sólo mostramos fotos de la "Lima irreal".
> 
> :lol:


Jaja verdad lo destruyeron no? xD



papiriqui said:


> como si fuese otra ciudad por q ..no depende para nada del resto de lima...sus propios espacios culturales, sus malls, su zona financiera y comercial, institutos ..universidad ( la uni)..estadio?


En realidad para servicios no dependemos mucho (casi nada) del resto de Lima, sin embargo para trabajar sí, porque todas las empresas tienen su sede entre Miraflores y San Isidro, de ahí que las rutas hacia esos distritos estén saturadas por la mañanas haciéndose bastante difícil conseguir transporte.



El Bajopontino said:


> Ojalá siga se ordene todo el distrito de Los Olivos, el Parque Zonal Yahuar Huaca crreo se llama, deberían abrirlo al estilo parque de la exposición.


El Yawar Huaca está en el Callao, el de acá es Sinchi Roca (creo)


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Centro de Lima





































































































































































































​


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Al centro de Lima le falta subir su nivel en varios aspectos, aún deja que desear, a pesar de su arquitectura. Buenas fotos


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué diverso es el centro! Me gusta que tenga vida pero a veces se pasan.. como con los cómicos ambulantes...










^^ Tiendas de diseñador en vez de ambulantes y es la Galería Vittorio Emanuele 

Por cierto, excelentes fotos!! de verdad muy buenas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Con Castañeda el Centro Histórico nunca va a subir de nivel.

Excelentes fotos Marcos! 

Me pregunto hasta cuando seguirá esa feria de porquería en la Alameda Chabuca Granda? Luce horrible con esos puestos y ese toldo, me recuerda al antiguo mercadillo que antes existía en ese lugar...y con lo mucho que cuidan la alameda los piojosos que abundan por la zona...


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Esa última galería quedaría de lujo con unos buenos arreglos y tiendas decentes, lo único que venden ahí son libros de chistes obscenos :sleepy: lo sé porque la última vez que pasé insitían en vendérmelos lol


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

marcos..me gusta como has captado el lado "humano' del centro de lima..
q es (y doy fe de eso) muy pintoresco.
lo q no me gusta , es esa zona del rimac q se ve desde la alameda chabuca granda..donde estan los gringos sentados,, una zona tan olvidada y cerca al a vez de la municipalidad.
parece q le caiste simpatico ,, al SEñOR con vestido ,jajaajaja...q poso para ti
fuera de bromas , no me gusta ese tipo de humor facil,,esa feria parece eterna ,,,siempre esta ahi..los comicos ambulatnes ..etc.
la verdad la zona deberia ser mas ordenada, como ven , van turistas por ahi.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

chebere las fotos del centro, tienes cancha de fotografo Marcos..... aver si nos traes mas fotos de Los Olivos.....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Marcos, hasta ahora no he visitado el Museo de La Inquisiciòn, ojalà pueda ir en un futuro pròximo, la fachada de la tienda "Limeña" es un asco, nunca me ha gustado y si uno se fija bien ... abajo esta la fachada original que quedarìa mucho mejor y no tan desencajado como se ve actualmente .... esa galerìa a la que hace menciòn Roberto tiene mucho potencial. 

Esa ferìa que ocupa la alameda deberìa ya mudarse a otro sitio, no se .... al otro lado del puente hay un mercado antiguo de estructura metàlica que bien podrìa recuperarse y reponerlos ahi, claro siempre y cuando se avance con la recuperaciòn de la zona al otro lado del rio, que tiene muchas cosas interesantes por ver pero que esta en el olvido.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

xever_7 said:


> Esa última galería quedaría de lujo con unos buenos arreglos y tiendas decentes, lo único que venden ahí son libros de chistes obscenos :sleepy: lo sé porque la última vez que pasé insitían en vendérmelos lol


La culpa es de Serpost por permitirlo.

Y para los cómicos ambulantes: como que vestirse de mujer o imitar a un gay o a un amanerado ya dejó de ser gracioso...hace más de una década...sean más creativos (ja, pidiendo peras al olmo otra vez...)


----------



## KZ_20 (Jun 7, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos, se ve que va mejorando el centro poco a poco con los arreglos, sobre todo creo que conforme se va haciendo más seguro más gente se está animando a ir.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Buenas fotos de Los Olivos y el centro. Es interesante el desarrollo que viene experimentando el distrito norteño, lo que lo ha consolidado como uno de los mercados más interesantes para los inversionistas en la ciudad. 

El centro también está mejorando, pero aún sigue el problema del tráfico y la delicuencia, que aunque ha disminuido aún existe. Y sí se deberían eliminar ciertas cosas como los espectáculos chabacanos al aire libre, aunque estos, lamentablemente, son una réplica de lo que se ve en la TV.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

He visto mucha huachafada en las ultimas fotos jajajajaja pero bueno asi es el centro muy peculiar... o bueno asi somos los peruanos pues o almenos una parte. Muy buenas fotos .


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> He visto mucha huachafada en las ultimas fotos jajajajaja pero bueno asi es el centro muy peculiar...* pero bueno asi somos los peruanos *pues o almenos una parte. Muy buenas fotos .


CASI todos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Bien ahí, con las fotos. Te quieres volver serrucho de los maestros... Jaja.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me acuerdo haber ido al muso de la Santa Inquisión de chibolito, salí traumado jaja.

Buenas fotos!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

uy hace tiempo que no voy al Centroooooooo! buaaa... debo esperar a vacaciones.. o un feriado.. buuu!.. 
oie estan lindas las fotos.. se ve bien la Alameda Chabuca Granda.. voy poco por ahi.. no se, no me gusta mucho.. pero se ve bien en tus fotitos..  
oie, y cruzaste el puente trujillo o solo fue esa fotito?.. hace tiempo q no voy x ahi .. a ver si un dia quedamos pa ir al centro ps!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos del centro; me gusta mucho su espontaneidad. Sin embargo, veo a los cómicos ambulantes y me enfermo. Me enferman!!!! Y la alameda Chabuca Granda siempre me pareció tétrica y fría con ese tono oscuro del piso y de esas coss que funden de asientos.
Xever, te quisieron vender esas cosas????? Qué raro, yo sólo veía que vendían postales.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Chéveres tomas. Realmente hay mucho por hacer en el centro, se ve muy huachafo; nuestra cultura es lo mejor que tenemos, los bailes, la música, la comida; esa feria de la alameda no se ve bien , esta deberia ser de lo mejor ya que está a un paso de la plaza de armas y hay mucho turista por lo tanto se debe mostrar lo mejor.

Las veredas de la av. Tacna deben cambiarse, y porsupuesto la gente debe dejar de arrojar basura a la calle, cuando aprenderán!


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Me da pena decirlo pero creo que el parque de la Muralla y el Parque del Rio son obras mediocres. Si bien me parece bien que se halla recuperado este espacio, se debio aprovechar la oportunidad para crear una gran area verde con muchos arboles, gras y bancas rusticas. Pero como siempre, los arquitectos privilegiaron el cemento y adornos atorrantes como esas piletitas ridiculas que mas parecen urinarios publicos, aggg.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Los arquitectos? Creo que te refieres a la ARQUITECTA Flor de María Valladolid, la única arquitecta encargada del Centro Histórico. En Lima se hace lo que ELLA quiere, sin concursos públicos, sin tomar en cuenta las opiniones de otros arquitectos o del público en general.


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

^^
Tienes razon. Su unico "merito" para quedarse en el cargo es la fidelidad casi perruna a Castaneda, quien le dio a cambio carta blanca para "remodelar" el centro historico con obras de muy cuestionable gusto.

PD: Ojala que el proximo alcalde remodele totalmente las margenes del rio, para convertirlo en un autentico parque verde y no una simple calle de cemento.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

me gustaron las tomas.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Edit.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Este edificio me parece que no tiene la publicidad necesaria...*

Aparte de ser hermosísimo,pienso que el Centro Cultural de Bellas Artes debería tener mayor publicidad... Gracias Marcos por las fotos...están formidables !!!! ...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

La verdad que si este edificioso es muy hermoso, habria q darle unos retoques, una buena limpieza por fueraa, mas vida, tiene una muy buena ubicación, es vital la mayor difunsión de sus actividades, se trata nada mas y nada menos q del Centro Cultural Escuela Nacional de Bellas Artes, ay q cuidarlo mass!!


----------

